# Steel vs Aluminum...co2 tanks.



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Is there really an advantage for one over the other when comparing co2 tanks?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

No, there's no big difference. Aluminum is just lighter than the steel one.

If you have a place that ONLY swaps out, it doesn't matter which one you buy since they'll just take your shiny new tank and give you and old, grungy one.

Luckily, I have a place that refills, although it's a tad bit more than swapping out. It's not under my stand, so I like it looking nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

For containing gas? Aluminum and steel are just metals. 
Aluminum generally looks prettier and is a bit lighter. 

The bottom of the cylinder will vary and aluminum may stand better - BUT - you should secure (strap) your tank in an upright position anyway. If the tank falls over and liquid gas runs into your aquarium you will rue the day you didn't pay a couple of bucks for a strap. 

The real issue is can you get a tank refilled or must you swap your tank for what ever the dealer happens to have in stock. Some places do not refill. They can only swap a full tank for your empty. 
Most people with pretty aluminum tanks will want to get that refilled. 

Next issue. Tanks have to be tested and certified. What ever your dealer has will be full and already tested. Pretty aluminum tank owners will have to pay to have their tank tested and re-certified. Unless one really bangs it up, a pretty aluminum tank will last essentially forever, and the re-certification will amortize out to around $4.00 per year over what ever your gas costs are. 

My advice? Find out what your local dealer will do for you and go with that option. If they only refill purchase what ever you want. If they only swap tanks - purchase the cheapest currently certified tank of your chosen size and enjoy your aquarium.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats kind of what I was thinlikng. My main reason was because aluminum seems to be slightly more expensive.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

There is a slight advantage with aluminum vs. steel.

Steel tanks will rust on the surface and on the inside. Though very little small bits of debris are known to come out of steel tanks more often then aluminum. Thus contaminating some components.

Regards, Orlando


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Good info O. 

About how long would you assume it would take to get corrosion in a steel tank?



Orlando said:


> There is a slight advantage with aluminum vs. steel.
> 
> Steel tanks will rust on the surface and on the inside. Though very little small bits of debris are known to come out of steel tanks more often then aluminum. Thus contaminating some components.
> 
> Regards, Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

That all depends. This is why they have to be tested every few years. Most of the time steel cylinders get cancer due to the fill stations.This can lead to cylinder failure if undetected.
Once they start to rust the gas then becomes contaminated.


----------

